# Majestic / Majestic Jr.



## gr8danish (Aug 22, 2010)

How do you press the caps and CB apart so that you can remove the cheesy "rings"?

I already popped out the finials, I just need to get the other pieces apart so that I can add my own...

I normally make all of my own parts, but the company I work for wants me to me 40 matching pens to give out as promotional items. They aren't paying me enough to machine all of the parts, and I don't have enough time for the project, so I thought I would cheat and use some kits.

The Majestic / Jr. seem to be some of the nicer kits on the market.


----------



## cschimmel (Aug 22, 2010)

I was wondering that yesterday.  I hope someone answers that has tried.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 22, 2010)

usually when i knock out my finials i get the bands to come off also. The most difficult one is the cap on the full size. All I do is hold the part in my hand and use a hammer & transfer punch to knock out the finial and it gets the bands loose.


----------



## gr8danish (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll have to give that a shot... One of the other guys reccomended buying Gentleman kits instead, but it doesn't look like the bands come apart on those....


----------



## gr8danish (Aug 23, 2010)

Brooks803 said:


> usually when i knock out my finials i get the bands to come off also. The most difficult one is the cap on the full size. All I do is hold the part in my hand and use a hammer & transfer punch to knock out the finial and it gets the bands loose.


 

So how do you pull apart the CB?


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 23, 2010)

quote]So how do you pull apart the CB?[/quote]


Best way I've found is press the CB in the tube (spare tubes are a good investment) and then hold the CB in my hand and knock it out of the tube. It usually comes apart the first time. 

There's a thread somewhere on here with a tutorial including pictures of taking apart CB's...I'll try to find it.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 23, 2010)

Found two of them.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=52793&highlight=CB+removal

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35571&highlight=CB+removal

hopefully these will help out.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

Those two threads work great with the Emperor and the Gent/statesman but the Majestic is a little different . First , there isn't enough metal sticking out past the rings to use Ricks method with the knock out block so you will have to resort to the pliers or other methods to get those bands off . Second , any of the Majestics I've tried to take apart were much too tight to knock the rings off with just a punch and hammer . Any of the ones I've done those gold/black ti (I've only taken the black Ti ones apart) rings appear to be shrunk fit on to the silver (rhodium) base fittings and for added measure had a glue as well . I destroyed the first one I tried to do with a pair of pliers alone . I used heat (hair drier on high got it very hot) to heat the CB and expand the metal and soften the glue then held the black Ti part with a pair of thin nosed pliers (I ground down the jaws of a pair of linesman pliers) and drove the silver fitting out . I destroyed the black Ti part but I didn't need it so it didn't matter but did not damage the rest of the silver parts .


----------



## gr8danish (Aug 23, 2010)

cool, thanks for the help guys... I have a majestic jr kit at my disposal to try and rip apart... I'll have to see how things go.

I'll make sure to post pics of the results if I'm successful! I want to replace the bands and the finials with striped malachite, as my blanks have the stone "cross-cut" through them at a 45 angle. It should look pretty good (for a kit pen anyway).


----------

